# Pizzeria/ristorante in centro a Milano con sky



## Milo (18 Febbraio 2019)

Questa settimana sono a Milano per Lineapelle e soggiornerò in un hotel in centro a Milano, sapete mica consigliarmi una pizzeria/ristorante che abbia Sky per vedere la champions? Considerando che mi sposterei con la metro.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa settimana sono a Milano per Lineapelle e soggiornerò in un hotel in centro a Milano, sapete mica consigliarmi una pizzeria/ristorante che abbia Sky per vedere la champions? Considerando che mi sposterei con la metro.



i ladri li danno sulla RAI quindi li puoi vedere in albergo, per le partite di stasera non saprei consigliarti


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa settimana sono a Milano per Lineapelle e soggiornerò in un hotel in centro a Milano, sapete mica consigliarmi una pizzeria/ristorante che abbia Sky per vedere la champions? Considerando che mi sposterei con la metro.



Centro dove? Più che altro per capire quale linee di metro hai vicino se non conosci bene Milano


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa settimana sono a Milano per Lineapelle e soggiornerò in un hotel in centro a Milano, sapete mica consigliarmi una pizzeria/ristorante che abbia Sky per vedere la champions? Considerando che mi sposterei con la metro.



Da Mimmo in porta Venezia ma non penso abbia Sky, chiedi. Ceresio 7 , Giacomo Bistrot.... tutti bei posti ma non ho idea se abbiamo Sky . Non ci ho mai fatto caso.


----------



## Route66 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Vai sui Navigli e prendi due piccioni con una fava


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Vai sui Navigli e prendi due piccioni con una fava



Navigli sicuramente, ma è linea verde, sulla rossa c'è un bar che fa vedere le partite a Lima (piazza Bacone esattamente) e si chiama Mago di Oz, altrimenti la Brasserie di Bruxelles su viale Abruzzi a 5 minuti a piedi.


----------



## Milo (19 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Centro dove? Più che altro per capire quale linee di metro hai vicino se non conosci bene Milano



Mi dicono vicino alla stazione Milano centro


----------



## GenioSavicevic (20 Febbraio 2019)

Ne approfitto per chiedere consiglio su qualche ristorante in zona Navigli. Meglio se qualcosa di etnico tipo cubano russo o qualcosa del genere oppure un qualsiasi ristorante ma un pò particolare. Grazie


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ne approfitto per chiedere consiglio su qualche ristorante in zona Navigli. Meglio se qualcosa di etnico tipo cubano russo o qualcosa del genere oppure un qualsiasi ristorante ma un pò particolare. Grazie



In zona navigli c’è un po’ di tutto

In Ripa di porta ticinese c’è greek fusion, ottimo ristorante greco
All’inizio di via gian galeazzo c’è shiva, ristorante indiano
Se prosegui poco più avanti c’è El Porteno, eccellente ristorante messicano (un po’ costoso)
In viale Gabriele D’Annunzio angolo via panzeri c’è arak, ristorante libanese
In corso Colombo c’è Seoul, ristorante coreano.
Se poi allarghi la zona trovi anche altro
In più ci sono ristoranti giapponesi ovunque


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa settimana sono a Milano per Lineapelle e soggiornerò in un hotel in centro a Milano, sapete mica consigliarmi una pizzeria/ristorante che abbia Sky per vedere la champions? Considerando che mi sposterei con la metro.



In centro ce ne son tanti ma devi prender la gialla, meglio ai navigli


----------



## gabuz (20 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In zona navigli c’è un po’ di tutto
> 
> In Ripa di porta ticinese c’è greek fusion, ottimo ristorante greco
> All’inizio di via gian galeazzo c’è shiva, ristorante indiano
> ...



El Porteno è argentino. Spettacolare ma caro.
Per me li vale tutti ma è soggettivo


----------



## hakaishin (20 Febbraio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> El Porteno è argentino. Spettacolare ma caro.
> Per me li vale tutti ma è soggettivo



Si scusami, Argentino.
Concordo, li vale tutti


----------

